# Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby 10th Anniversary Ultimate 2-Disc Fan Edition Comes to Blu-ray October 25



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> SONY PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT CELEBRATEs THE
> 
> *10th ANNIVERSARY OF THE MODERN COMEDY CLASSIC
> 
> ...


----------

